# My Beautiful Girl, Nala...



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She was a very beautiful girl! She looks very happy at her birthday party


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet girl she was. Looks like she was a integral part of your family. I can see why she is so dearly missed.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Nala was beautiful. As I was looking at your pictures of Nala and being a golden retriever owner/lover, it occurred to me that Nala, like so many of our goldens, are always right in the middle of the action! Sorry you lost her at such a young age.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is always hard to lose a dog at any age - you must miss her so much - love the pic of her laying on her back - so relaxed and happy. Take Care


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ahhh....what a beauty!!! :smooch:


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She looks like she was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She was such a gorgeous golden girl. I bet you miss her tons. Thank you for sharing your story with us, especially the part when you brought the baby home. Seeing how I am expecting I always wonder how my two will do with the baby, and your story of Nala brought me some comfort.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She was a beauty and you can tell that she knew she was loved totally and completely!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a pretty girl Nayla was! ITs apparent she was deeply loved!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can tell she was deeply loved by all the pictures of her just smiling and being in the middle of the family. I love the one of her with her birthday hat on and of course the one of her on her back doing the back scratch. 
Beautiful family you have.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She was beautiful what great memories to share.


----------

